# my WIP blog



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

So first off to start, I have just about 1000 points of orks that only a handful of boys are truly finished, also about 2000 of chaos that is still VERY far from completion and then there is the mek shop to complete.

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/Nerdhammer/Orks/dread005.jpg
The dread above will be a little taller than that, running low on plasticard so I won't be able to make any arms or fix the legs till at least the end of the week, but at least his body is taking shape. The feet will hang slightly lower and work with a series of small pistons similar to a marine dread.

The first lot of work done today was to give my mega armoured nobs a little more personality by allowing them room to personalise their armour a little, with the addition of plates, ammo belts and random other ork pieces, can turn a rather bland ork squad into something not-so-bland.









http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/Nerdhammer/Orks/roar031.jpg









http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/Nerdhammer/Orks/roar029.jpg









http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/Nerdhammer/Orks/roar025.jpg










I will give them a little paint tomorrow when I get back from work as well as start painting up my warboss...









The bigmek has undergone some work too, mild work just to make him not look so odd, but I will probably just make him a powerklaw or if possible one that will attach and detach from his massive arm, as well as find a way to bring the size of his bulkier side down, maybe turn the shoota into a shoulder mounted turret of some kind.

But this is him right now.
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/Nerdhammer/Orks/roar034.jpg

So this is my progress so far! Keep an eye out for updates!


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

i love the big mek very creative work there dude, i envy your ability and immangination with making awesome weapons and other gubbinz from plasticard makes him look very unique, i like the chainsaw attached to the shoota very cool idea, look forward to seeing more of your fluff. JD


----------



## Abthrillon (Mar 22, 2008)

Fine work duane. But Im not really sure 'bout the nobz. Imo I think its to much extras on them, I would drop the skulls, 
but that's just my flavor.

anyways. I like it, keep it up mate!


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

im not sure about teh slugga and chainsword on the front of the big mek (love the weapon, but not the placing!, maybe on the back or side would have been better?). I have to ask though - why two power klaws? dont get me wrong, it looks very good, but if your playing a WYSIWYG game then it vould be a bit contraversial.
the meganobz look great as well. i like the work you did on the kombi shootas.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow! There is some very good conversion work here. Well done..., I look forward to seeing them painted up.:victory:


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

jordan_darko said:


> i love the big mek very creative work there dude, i envy your ability and immangination with making awesome weapons and other gubbinz from plasticard makes him look very unique.


My fluff? or stuff? Because I'm not big on the fluff, the thinking part is too hard for me but I do have a really basic background story for them, I'll chuck it up later on in the thread.



Abthrillon said:


> Fine work duane. But Im not really sure 'bout the nobz. Imo I think its to much extras on them, I would drop the skulls,
> but that's just my flavor.


thanks AB! But I must say I've always disliked the idea of the MANz being default as they come from the box, these guys don't get the freedom to customise their own armour so they have to force others to do it, so anything that can fit on them, will be stuck there, or else some gits gunna get it!



jakkie said:


> im not sure about teh slugga and chainsword on the front of the big mek (love the weapon, but not the placing!, maybe on the back or side would have been better?). I have to ask though - why two power klaws?


Two power klaws? Sorry if I gave you the wrong impression but he has a power klaw AND a cybork body enhancement, and the other mek hand is just simply to give him that extra strength in close combat.



Damned Fist said:


> Wow! There is some very good conversion work here. Well done..., I look forward to seeing them painted up.:victory:


Enjoy!

I am getting a fair amount of painting done and I must say I am VERY pleased with myself, the painting is still a bit of a rush job, I need to buy some metallic paints to do the armours and plates and that sort of stuff so those details will have to wait but here we go!

The warboss in all his glory









and his banner









The big mek had a new, much cooler klaw made up, and also a few more wires to give him the power!









The meganobs also have been slowly getting painted bit by bit!





































And my most ill-fated stormboys who never survive a game as they are too small to do major damage... YET!*
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/Nerdhammer/Orks/sboyz003.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/Nerdhammer/Orks/sboyz002.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/Nerdhammer/Orks/sboyz001.jpg

* I didn't post the pictures directly as to keep some detail I had to make them very wide photos.

C&C welcome!


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Work has really taken it out of me lately so sorry for the less quantity of work done than I should have.

But here we go! Warboss and big mek first!
















I've been doing most metal parts that are not already red a mix of grey colors and will most likely highlight the edges with a silver or chainmail color.

















Also getting more blue wires done and smaller details.

And the mega armored nobs have been slowly coming along...

































And finally a nice stormboy group shot!
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/Nerdhammer/Orks/waaaagh009.jpg

As you can see I should of really had more work done but next will probably be the cloth areas and then start work on the other smaller parts of the uniforms.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I love the work you are doing on the Nobs and the stormboyz. I completly agree with you as well about making the Nobs individualized as you can. When I can get my computer back I'll hve send you a pic of my friends Deffwing army of completely customized meganobs army. Your paint might be a little thick so it may need some thinning down but it could be the pic as well.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

morfangdakka said:


> I love the work you are doing on the Nobs and the stormboyz. I completly agree with you as well about making the Nobs individualized as you can. When I can get my computer back I'll hve send you a pic of my friends Deffwing army of completely customized meganobs army. Your paint might be a little thick so it may need some thinning down but it could be the pic as well.


Thanks man, all ork armies should AT LEAST try and customise their nobs and bosses, at the VERY least. Seriously.
And I'd love to see that deffwing idea, an army of mega nobs would hurt terribly for weeks.

As for the paint, its actually quite thin, its watered down and layered on over and over, I guess it just looks a little messy because metal models I can't seem to paint well on.


UPDATE UPDATE UPDATE UPDATE!








The warboss first, just some paint here and there, he is slowly coming along though, I realise I will have to do quite a fair bit of highlighting to bring any details out on him though because of the scheme.
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/Nerdhammer/Orks/orkz006.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/Nerdhammer/Orks/orkz007.jpg

And the big mek








http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/Nerdhammer/Orks/orkz008.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/Nerdhammer/Orks/orkz010.jpg

And my latest squad of boys, just did some darker skin on them today and will get around to their straps and other details shortly.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Great work hoss, keep it up.

Moved to Ongoing Projects.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Thanks lord!
Probably should of put it there in the first place but I didn't expect it to go this far.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

I've been working most of the day on organising parts to make my spartan orks but won't be doing any photos of that just yet 

But here we have one of my possessed that has been so long in the making and thanks to some green stuff, I give you my feel no pain possessed.

























And his face









The white slot is where his old head is made from putty, and I think it would be the perfect eye, when he dries up some time tomorrow I will get around to giving him some more minor details but I'm very happy with how he came out even if the photo quality is a little dull.

And the almost finished wings from my winged member of the squad.


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

You are having way TOO much fun!


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Tankworks said:


> You are having way TOO much fun!


Yes, yes I am, green stuff is great!

Another small update, I did a little bit of blobs on his back and stuck his head to his torso, I wanted him a little hunched over but that idea died when I had already made his torso and waist join.

Stuck a backpack to him and blobbed over one of the vents and a giant blob on the other side just for consistency.



























and my rending possessed with his new hands


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

I got 10 more marines made, but because of the position of them on the cardboard I sprayed them on and also because of the black undercoat, you'd see no details so I'll leave that till later, I do however have photos of 5 of the possessed that are finished and undercoated, but I do feel that the FNP possessed's face was a little below average but what the hell, it was worth a shot 








































So yeah, thats all for now! I'll get more photos after some painting today that I hope to get done, I'm putting the orks away for a bit as I want chaos to become my primary army again.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Slow painting taking process, but glad to finally get them going and closer and close to finished!

I still need to add lots of scriptures and seals and that sort of thing.

Sorry the contrast is a little strong, its too dark to get good photos inside.
















and the champion, I figured it would be cool to give him some space marine shoulder pads as homage to his old days, with the imperial eagle scratched out but his name still on the other shoulder pad. (still yet to be done)










and two drawings of some ork ideas I had for a

Looted wagon with boomgun








and trukk


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

So here we are again, I haven't had much work as I've been all over the place with everything lately, trying to get the pool done, working on the mek shop here and there and then the black reach set comes along.

I have done a little work on my obliterator squad and here is just one of the guys, the others had a minimum work done but this guy stands out as hes fairly close to finished.









I also gave the flash gits a little work, made from entirely black reach nobs and some shoota bits with a mates lootas guns, and I want to try and get interesting shapes and ideas using the parts of the guns and not just using the entire loota gun.


































and a second shot of the last guy, as hes holding his gun "gangsta style"
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/Nerdhammer/Orks/sdgsg006.jpg
The only problem I have is that they are hard to bend the arms together to hold a gun, I wish they had more options in the set, but I guess you get what you pay for right?

So thats all my work for now, I'm still on the hunt for a single space marine to use as my flying possessed's base.


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

All these are great!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Some really nice conversion stuff in this thread, I love it! Keep it up!


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Thanks man!

I remade the gangsta one because I felt it was a little too top heavy and also rebuilt one of the others to make it look more bashy and flashy! dakka dakka dakka!
Sorry no details, I'm in a bit of a rush!


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

great job, so, blooming tired can't think properly anymore, many creds....
Dusty - now one of the undead, or unawake?...er...wo said that?


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

I got around finally to doing some work on the gits today, finishing the very last of them, I was thinking of keeping at least one free to make a badrukk but 10 gits is plenty and I can mix and match, as a full squad is very costly.

All the guns were made totally of random bits, I got lazy towards the end and used 2 loota guns as I didn't have enough cool pieces to make it work well. One of the nobs' arms got lost and as a replacement I figured a cool loota gun simply strapped to his shoulder would work well and it sure did  Really pleased with the result. So ERE WE GO!









And his backpack to power his wonderful new arm.

















































































A picture of the squad together lookin' fine for da killin!
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/Nerdhammer/Orks/GITS014.jpg

And defendin' da mek shop!


----------



## Abthrillon (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm lovin' your flash gitz duane!
Those guns are cool as hell mate,thinking of making some myself.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

do it man, its seriously great and they look pretty good with just a few simple pieces glued together, if I had planned better from the start it would of been much different.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

I wanted to get a lot more done today but I was on the phone for a bit and chatting so there we go but at least now you can see the awesome green arms and faces on my boyz uv da blak reech!










And my only finished ork so far, I've spent a long time on him but I think he came out above what I thought I could do, not fully highlighted and there are some small flecks to fill in but he's damn good if I do say so myself.









and the other views
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/Nerdhammer/Orks/boyz002.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/Nerdhammer/Orks/boyz003.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/Nerdhammer/Orks/boyz004.jpg


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Link to image cos its a little big but I got a fair bit done last night  now its pretty much down to the straps and boots and helmets.

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/Nerdhammer/Orks/boyz009.jpg

In a bit of a rush sorry!


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Got less work done last night than I had wanted, with the armbands and most of the helmets done but all thats left is to give the bases some life and maybe another coat of green over the arms and faces and I reckon we are ready for action boyz!

Apologies for the blurry pics, I really need to get a camera tripod.


























All I did was paint the straps roughly with graveyard earth then with a mix in a special pot of water and chaos black, literally splash it all over each model, except on the boots, where it won't matter after a layer of mud.

Oh and the swords need some detailing and blood


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Talk about a prolific hobbyist.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Yeah just lately I've had so many bursts of energy towards the orks, normally I'm never enthusiastic enough to pick up a brush, let alone make a squad and paint them in a few days.

So its almost time for some finished ork boys now and although you can't see it in these pictures as they were rushed, I chopped up some various chaos, tyranid and dark eldar pieces and put them on the bases as the tide pushes forward it has to climb over dead bodies at a quick pace.










I havn't done all of the details on the boots because I have a cunning plan to actually use clumps of a slightly darkened graveyard earth to make mud stuck to their boots as they trudge on.



















And here is one of their blades up close, the way I got that effect with the tiny sprinkles of blood is using a brushed absolutely frayed to hell and pushed it straight down onto the blade, as it spread it out it fanned out thin lines of paint about, some of the other swords show it nicer but this is still fine for an example.









So that is my plan and where I am at, all the ork details are done besides a little on the teeth and the finger nails, but the nails are very low priority I believe, at least well below teef.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

I'm really amazed how easy this is with washes and they look fine for table top if I do say so myself!
This is just a small taste of the entire squad, still got a few small details to go and then we are finished


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking awesome, keep up the good work. Hell before you know it you will have a finished army.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Almost do have a finished army  the only thing left I think is my warboss and mega armoured nobs 

Got what I would expect to be the last little piece of work done to the orks tonight and boy am I pleased to finally gone the whole way with it.

The only thing left for now is a little bit of blood on the blades and maybe on the bases some drips or something, the boots could use a rim around them but I'm too lazy, and theres enough paint already I think to not worry about trivial things like that.

The boys as a group








and two other views 
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/Nerdhammer/Orks/booyz006.jpg

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/Nerdhammer/Orks/booyz007.jpg

smaller details like the dead nids on the bases are done too, probably the longest task I had on my plate tonight as having to swap colors over constantly got on my nerves a little but its done, and the green is blood as I think I remember in their fluff tyranid blood is acidic, and green is a pretty good color for it.
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/Nerdhammer/Orks/booyz009.jpg

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/Nerdhammer/Orks/booyz011.jpg

Apologies for the bad pictures, to get the right angle I had to hold the camera up and my arm wasn't as steady as I believed.

And the gits I constructed their arm joins and did a half prime today before the can ran out, going to hope the girlfriend will get me some paint while I'm at work so I can get painting these guys!









It's also been a long time coming because I hated the head for my feel-no-pain possessed I made quite a while ago and in a split-second decision, I cut it off, leaving me no choice but to make a new one and I surely did... along with most of his body 









as you can see, all the green is now new body parts, I reconstructed parts of his arms, using gaunt arms or something (not sure of the names) and put a few more big spikes on him, I was never a big fan of the tentacles so they had to go as well, and I gave him just 2 eyeballs, one being near the centre of his chest, just because I like the look of it.

If I had more claws I'd cover his other hand in them and make them look really mean but I ran out, perhaps I can make some from plasticard? I don't know, but I'll have to try eventually.

and here is his back









And the rest of his squad, except the flying possessed, who still has no base as I'm waiting for someone to donate me a marine body.








The painting has come along well, I particularly like the two that are charging, but feel the black armour is a very big let down, if anyone has suggestions on what I can do to either make the armour look better or just a different scheme, I'd love to hear it 

So thats all for now guys! Comments and crits always welcome!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

omgitsduane said:


>


Everything looks amazing! But I laughed so hard at this guy...reminds me of the younger brother in the show Orange County Choppers whith the spike on his Helm

Keep it up man these orcs are Ballerz, and your plasticard work is off the hook!

Chaosftw


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Thanks chaos! I've been trying to get more and more done but damn its hard to find the inspiration!
Hey guys a small update before I leave for the rest of the day!

The possessed is done, I think all he may need, is a set of eyelids for the eyes and then thats it!

















and some stormboys!









Not finished, I bought 20 batteries (not a cheap brand either) for 10 bucks and they only lasted in the camera for about 3 minutes!


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

I have begun work on the 300 'ard boyz, some may have heard, some may have not but basically its spears, shields and swords for a squad of 30 'ard boyz.

The nob will probably look like the rest in terms of weapons, the same shield and spear and sword, the spears will act as a slugga, since most choppy orks don't get more than one chance for 2 shots in a game of their sluggas, the spear seems like a good way around that and without having to make shields with built-in sluggas, which I find doesn't work for my concept.

This is the first test guy, I will be cutting up the arms to position them a little cooler, arms raised up and much more aggresive looking also, the wrist arm with the shield will be cut are repositioned so it looks like he is holding onto it.










I'm not sure if they will ALL be holding all three pieces of equipment, as they will look a little boring ALL with shields and spears, a few swords raised up would definately be a cool look I think and any orks not using their swords will have them hanging from the back.










The nob I also wanted to plan out a nice cape for him and also a special shield much larger with a big teef on it and maybe some tropyhs with a fake beard that is falling off his face and if I can do it, a plume on his helmet also  

So that is my plan and where I'm at now, I'm still removing mold lines from the pieces I'll use but be posting more and more as it goes along, I do also only have 10 of the 30 for now, but rest assured, it will happen.

Any comments or ideas or crits I'd love to hear as always! Signing out now!


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

omgitsduane said:


> The possessed is done, I think all he may need, is a set of eyelids for the eyes and then thats it!


This dude has _EYES_!?!?!?!


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Yes, the bulb on his chest and one on the side of his head!

Just quickly set up these guys, used the slugga hands and cut the pistol grip off, planning to use either spare hands or the open palms gripping the shields loosely.



















Just quick update!


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

In a bit of a rush sorry but I've done some more work on the 300, I've fixed a lot of their arms up and got 4 guys pretty much finished besides paint and the final glue to hold them all together.


















I know that spartans all had their shields on the same side for the phalnax but these are orks, and besides I didn't have the right number of close combat weapon arms for one whole side!


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Didn't get any work done on the orks or coptas last night but I did make my new rhino up this morning  Really pleased with how it came out, I also have an older imperial rhino that I luckily still had the pintle guy and bolter for and the searchlight, so I whacked that up and now it looks creepyily similar to the chaos type.








Also added some pieces to the predator to give it a more WYSIWYG elements.

Here is the group shot


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

I did all the bases of my older orks last night, kommandos, sluggas, ard boys and the burnas. I also did the ard boys ard bits black for goths and will do the silver smashin's tonight!








Picture from above, and one that I like because it sort of looks like a mid-battle rush with the camera out of focus.









Got the new rhino almost finished. Needs highlights a few basic bits and pieces, like the headlights and what not, but otherwise I'm thrilled to have it all together!
I did the yellow on the defiler, but unfortunately his claw armour is marked from all the over-painting and now it looks ugly 

Never-the-less.









Any comments or crits I'd love to hear! Off to paint!


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

I got up to a little work tonight just after adding touches to my ork HQ, I figured I had had enough of looking at my disgusting old looted wagon and wanted to update it with a better turret and armour (av12 so I think it needs to look tougher).

First step was riping off the old panels at the front and adding thicker ones on that look way better, then adding on more card on top of that as well as new teef all along the front of the hull, I cleaned up the cupola and still undecided about what to do with the space, I may add a pintle mounted big shoota or something, but of course it has to be all legal.

So from this http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/Nerdhammer/Orks/deffboom1.jpg
(If anyone can give me a hint on how to make links with names I'd appreciate it so I can clear up the clutter and ugly long link names)

To this.









And I'd have to say its a fairly significant change, the panels alone at the front make it a lot meaner and also the scarring on the plates helps too!









More power at the back, its what its all about right?

And the grin of boom.









I tried using an LED shining in the cabin but the light wasn't bright enough to really be effective and I'm still trying to find a way to mount crew inside it and the cupola so if you have ideas I'd love to hear it!

Feedback always appreciated


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Only spent a small break of time on the wagon tonight but I got it finished.

Adding rivets and plates to the skirting around the bottom of the rhino and a simple chain, as well as finishing the back of the turret, I was hoping for a cooler looking finish but I guess it wasn't in the cards for me tonight!

Anyway here are some photos.









The side.









And the teef up the front.









I will have to find a cover for the cupola, as it is going to have 'ard case and the boomgun and thats about it, no shootas or rokkits as it adds to the cost of a very cheap piece of artillery.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Looking good so far. I love the turret and gun.:victory:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good, I know they sell brighter LEDs, not sure how they are rated though. Good luck on the project.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Busy week, no stories, just pictures.

My flying possessed finally got a marine for his base.

























Today I didn't want to paint over the yellow constantly and decided to try something different with white then to yellow and after a few layers I realised how awesome the white looks in place of the yellow, and without any hesitation I decided that my new scheme is with white shoulder pads.










One of the 18 marines I got thursday and have made up and primed, still suffering from the yellow shoulder pad syndrome, but that will be cured soon enough  I worked really hard and long on this guy and the details I'm really pleased with.









The lord also got a make-up dramatically with the scythe being carved down and shortened with a new handle as well. His "twin linked bolter" is actually a cut-down heavy bolter which fits neatly into his hand and some purity seals, also cut some horns off his helmet + the fancy piece on top of his head.









The rhinos under my control have had a light brush of white over the yellow, with more to come and also the predator needs an update which will happen in time.








The defiler I did paint quite a bit of, cleaning up all the splashes from the last rushed paint job I gave him, I also put a small LED inside so the bullet holes will glow red, but no photo sorry.









And the looted wagon was sprayed black after I moved the whole barrel down a large angle and roughed it up a fair bit. I did highlights for the scratches on the plates but little else as you can see.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Slowly making progress on my new marine scheme, the shoulder pads and little white decorations first then moving onto the bolters/pistols and close combat weapons as well as the seals.

Here is a picture of 23 marines that are a mixed batch of finished and fresh shoulder pads.








And the champion of the squad, one of a few, I may also replace some power swords/fists with just regular close combat weapons to increase the number of models and lower the number of squads on the table at one time.








Not a strong believer in the absolutely-must-have-ness of the power fist so this guy has a simple power weapon and bolt pistol for his enemies.

The lightning on the sword isn't the best, but there is time to thin down the lines at a later time.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

I have been slowly painting here and there, trying not to get distracted for the best of me and its working to a degree I guess...
Almost all the marines have white shoulders now, and this patch is almost finished, I just have to go over the little spills of the silver linings everywhere and also do the details on some of their backpacks, and then on to the tiny little rivets (yeah I'm sort of going all out).

Anyway here is a pic of a few that are the closest to finished out of the chaos section, obviously the guns need some silver as I just glued them on now, but my favourite part has to be the glowing red eyes, I used scab red, watered down blood red and a thicker blood red for the eyes in that order, although probably impossible to tell in the picture, it gives them a little depth that I adore.









And this fellow was just for a laugh, but that skull is laughing at nothing.








I wanted one sort of doing Shakespear mid-battle, so I may add scripts to him to show he can read and enjoys the written word of his departed brothers.

And finally, I made my ork warboss a hat!









Its a "Kommisar" type hat with a simple ork glyph on the front, nothing too fancy but it will get the job done, I came across more greenstuff and after the marines are totally done, I think it will be a good time to start working on the warboss himself in full.

And that's 5 cents. C&C welcome and <3'd


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Very little work done to be honest, I have a lot ahead of me, having to tear apart a LOT (20 or so) of marines and give them new arms,bolters and shoulder pads, just so the paint looks nice on them again.

I did however get my chaplain done, as some of you had seen in the thread I got him made almost exactly the way I wanted with the exception of the imperial iron halo, but I made a replacement that works well.









His arms and head are just blu-tac'd on for now as I want to paint him well, it was impossible to find a good arm to hold his crozius though, so I had to use the terrible-looking bearer one, at least he has both weapons and skulls and spikes!

Will spray him tonight and see what I get up to later on


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

You got some work ahead of you Miasma, give me a yell and I'll be glad to help 

anyway a quick show of the chaplain +4 of his veteran squad.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Did a fair bit of work today as far as painting is concerned.







The full squad of 10 including the chaplain(lord) is on the brink of completion.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

a factory can't produce material as fast as you can! Instead of seeing 'made in china' all over everything it should be 'made by omgitsduane'.:laugh:

Well done. I really like your conversions and poses that you have going on. (Especially the battle scene.) Keep it up!:victory:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very awesome man, I love your pose on the flying chaos marine, I would mount a bolter on its leg so you can get a WSIWYG. If anything those could be some new age Raptors. I would love to see some more4 pics of individial models instead of close ups of 20+ marines! I would offer more C&C on the models.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Damned Fist said:


> a factory can't produce material as fast as you can! Instead of seeing 'made in china' all over everything it should be 'made by omgitsduane'.:laugh:
> 
> Well done. I really like your conversions and poses that you have going on. (Especially the battle scene.) Keep it up!:victory:


I don't think I'm that quick at it, my main problem is getting started, but once I do. It's on!



djinn24 said:


> Very awesome man, I love your pose on the flying chaos marine, I would mount a bolter on its leg so you can get a WSIWYG. If anything those could be some new age Raptors. I would love to see some more4 pics of individial models instead of close ups of 20+ marines! I would offer more C&C on the models.


He's actually a possessed, so there is no bolter for him (AFAIK), and that's the reason he has no arms, I couldn't find suitable ones for him and it would of made him too bulky.

But thanks guys  this is exactly what I need to continue.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Ahh that makes sense then, badass, I seriously might steal your idea for cheap Rators that are different.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Go for it, custom models are one of the coolest part of chaos so get on board!

Edit: A little more work done tonight, I went over the little icons above each marine in bleached bone but decided that the gold looked a lot more official so here it is.


























also going over the seals and going to now practice my hand at free handing some script for the seals and tanks later on.

Edit2: Got a little work done on the defiler, just simple really added chains to its limbs and a few to the torso where they used to be (as far as I remember)








and the torso glowing


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

I've got a little bit of work done, but mainly on the land raider, I know chaos don't get one without lascannons, but I have to order bits to replace it but until now the bolters stay in place.









The smaller details like the highlighting and damage around the edges are hard to spot as I couldn't get a good photo but its all there.









Also darkened up the scripts, the defiler also had more paint done, but I think I will take the paint clean off the legs and re-do them as I just rushed it too many times and it looks awful!


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

*The Disciples Legion returns*

It's been a massive length of time since my last proper update as things in personal life have been hectic to say the least but with only 2 weeks left till Arcanacon it's time to step up a bit and get some stuff knocked out of the way!

First off is the marines, the whole army has been named and will be given a banner that hopefully will give their name some life through pretty pictures.

Today I did however fix up what was left of the scrap marines, cleaned up a few and gave them pretty powerfists to fit in with the new list I have written up and of course, cover them all in blood 

Squad Eradicatus led by Chaplain Lord Dray'Khan









Squad Corruption led by Chaos Champion Skkal









Squad Despair led by Chaos Champion Ferrax









There is more details to go on the actual lines and I might paint some blood or chaos letters on the shoulder pads in usable areas.

And more to come tomorrow hopefully, including ideas for the banners and the vehicles of The Disciples Legion.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Coming along very nicely. If I might make a suggestion, try a bit of a wash on the silver parts like the trim and the metal of the guns, etc, to bring some depth to them. Black or Devlan Mud, watered down slightly, would be perfect and would create natural depth and highlights on these areas and really make the models stand out for you.

What are you planning on doing for the bases.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

The bases I really have no idea, Maybe some marine parts here and there, but more than likely I will leave them as they are and paint the regular troops brown and bloody them up a bit too. Getting ideas for banners will be the hard part, then painting them... competently.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

lookin good man, I love the poses you work out with the models!


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

I've been busy these past few days...
I'll cut to the chase.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes. You have been busy. Really nice work on the Ork conversions. Well done:victory:


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

ORKZ ORKZ ORKZ!

























I haven't been doing much at all lately, I've been trying to work on my drawings and get out and active but I did end up almost finishing my chaos icon/objective marker.









The paint is still a little rough, but its exactly how I imagined it when I drew the sketch originally.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow this is very impressive! +rep!


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Battlewagon is getting close to finished modeling wise.

























Superhypercybernobs!


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Simple pictures cos they speak more than words.









































Make your own deductions.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

My nobs w/cybork/FNP/eavyarmour/ownage are coming along finally and I cant wait to get them on the table.








I've been slowly washing them and washing them to get the colors I want and I drybrushed it a little today but am unhappy with how it looks so I may put more black over the top, regardless its coming together, and now all I need is the bases done and a nice dark brown for the ammo pouches and stuff.

















The zzzapguns are also getting there, I am undecided about what exactly to do with the guns in terms of how to paint them, originally i wanted them mostly black with some trim and highlights but now I have no idea. Suggestions would be much welcome.









And a batch of 29 ork boys mixed from box sets and black reach that need only a few minor details before finishing.

Any C&C welcome.


----------



## Lucius The Typhus (Apr 5, 2009)

omgitsduane said:


> Busy week, no stories, just pictures.
> 
> My flying possessed finally got a marine for his base.


Holy crap! I love this guy! +rep


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

He's probably my favourite idea I've had and he's still not finished  I'm so damn lazy when it comes to conversions... But maybe this is the push I've been needing?


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

I've been working on the nobs a little bit here and there, cleaning up rough edges and the like but they still have some way to go. 
These are the only 4 that I'm happy with, but still need work on cleaning up certain parts.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Fuck man, I love you.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Deze boyz iz da fastezt!

























Really don't know what else to say  I'm hoping to maybe paint the battlewagon in the near future too after some more table work is completed.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh sweet man, they're looking good.
Now when you've finished them, get to work of the Jetbikes


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Finished? haha I still have to paint them black then the little details on the motor and such, but its as close to finished as I can probably get at the moment since the table should come first.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

omgitsduane said:


> Finished? haha I still have to paint them black then the little details on the motor and such, but its as close to finished as I can probably get at the moment since the table should come first.


I said "Now when", not "Now that"


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

NO U! fair enough, get to work ya lousy git! my mek shop is behind schedule cos of ya weedyness!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

wow, i had forgotten that you played chaos as well, i have moved onto a catachan force now, aiming at about 1000pts, and then its back onto the orksies aiming to add another few thousand onto them.


----------



## geenareeno (Jun 18, 2009)

Winterous said:


> Fuck man, I love you.


AGREED

those nobs are freekin' electric

keep up the great work


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

White undercoats on orks? thats quite unusual.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Is it really? I never thought so :s it helps me cos im a lazy/crap painter


----------



## umlaut31 (Aug 8, 2009)

I usally do my orks with a black undercoat... but your scheme looks a whole lot better (and maybe even a bit easier ).. hmmm... better get myself a can of skull white methinks!

anyways, have some rep from representing the Green Tide so well! :biggrin:


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

Your horde is definitely coming together. Nicely done! I thought your Cyborks looked a little too clunky in the planning stages, but now that they're painted, I like em a lot. Keep up the good work!


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Baalirock said:


> Your horde is definitely coming together. Nicely done! I thought your Cyborks looked a little too clunky in the planning stages, but now that they're painted, I like em a lot. Keep up the good work!


ORKS?! CLUNKY?! DANG NAB IT! I like the idea as it says of orks just strapping things to themselves essentially as a way of wargear and limbs being amputated to make room for a shoota is a perfect representation I believe. I only hope they look as good when they are completely done as I'd love them to be... Thanks for the words.









At this time I need to be focusing on one army, and since the chaos marines have been my favourite from the start despite my bad luck with them, I think they are in desperate need of an overhaul and as such I will be spending considerable time on them and the table from now on unless I feel particularly over(ork)whelmed.

Here is the newest, well the FIRST dreadnought to be put into service for my legion.








I noticed after the photos he does need some more black to clean up bits and pieces and I haven't painted the power pack the best but theres always time.









This guy is going to be a more nurgle-esq dreadnought just to give me 3 dreadnoughts that I can easily tell apart without doing the same add spikes and chains routine and should be fun when I get hold of my greenstuff again.

















All three rhino's in service next to eachother, the gunners, searchlights and havoc launchers (not pictured) all need to be painted at some other time just to give me the available options if I feel like being a little crazy.









A close up of one of the rhinos with the "weathering" I've been trying lately to make my rhino's look more used and chaosy and less black templar like. And in particular it is the first searchlight I've ever attempted and hoping to keep to this standard from now on as it is pretty impressive to do the smaller details.









The mighty vindicator, so far in games has not been a winner in epic rates but I hope that will change when I learn to use him a bit better. You may notice he has less weathering on the sides I did this as he wont be zooming at full speed across the battlefield like the rhino's so he wont have as much dust.

Anyway that is it for just now... I hope to get the land raider weathered and re done and also my 2nd defiler and re-painting my old defiler to the same standard as the rest of the stuff.

Any and all comments very much appreciated.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Damn man, great work!
Love the 2nd Dread, it's got a Skelington poking out of it :3
And the weathering looks sweet, like mud being flung up, or daemonic bile dissolving the paint


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I like the look but I think some cleaning work and a little bit of a very very very light dry brush of weathering would make the rhinoes and vindy look much better. On the one close up rhino shot the white seems to have a kinda slopped edge when it spills into the thicker section of armour on the side. I find with rhinoes I have painted then added a lighter color onto the "inside" armour I need to go back later and get that whole edge the "outside" armour color again. Maybe it's just like me being kinda messy when getting a lighter colored layered in to be smooth and then I clean up a mess I could have avoided but it could help.

For the weathering I just mean a super light dray brush that you like work over the surface to be pretty much non-existant at the top of the vehicle and a little more noticeable further down. Also if you are careful to build it up very slowly you can get a better idea of how much is just enough and what would be to much and you can make a better go at making the weathering less uniform and more sporadic. Think how on a pickup truck you often see mud splattered up behind the wheel wells which makes sense but it isn't always uniform. Imagine a truck only went in a bit of wet mud and was turning to one side so from the two front wheel wells one will have pretty much no spray while the other will have had the wheel angled out and spraying a lot more mud up that side.


----------

